# [emerge] Ne peut pas emerger lors de l'installation [Résolu]

## Naoli

Bonjour à tous,

je suis en train d'installer la gentoo 2006.1 depuis hier, sans succès...

Je suis parti d'un stage3, sur un pentium 4, en suivant le manuel en ligne, sans souci... sauf que lors de l'étape emerge gentoo sources, j'ai :

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r2 to /

>>> Downloading http://distfiles.gentoo.org/dist.genpatdis-2.6.18-3.extras.tar.bz2

--14:11:57-- http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r2 => '/usr/portage/distfiles/gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r2'

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org(...) 216.165.129.135, 156.56.247.195, 64.50.236.52, ...

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org(...) 216.165.129.135|:80...connected.

HTTP request send, awaiting response...

Read error (connectin timed out) in headers.

retrying.
```

Il essaie 5 fois puis  abandonne. Ca fait ça depuis hier soir, et c'est la même chose pour d'autres emerge genre emerge -u portage

Mon fichier make.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example
> ...

 

Merci pour votre aide.

----------

## Enlight

La connection marche hors du chroot? T'as copié le resolv.conf?

----------

## Naoli

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> La connection marche hors du chroot?

 

j'avoue que je n'ai pas encore essayé... Je peux rebooter si tu en as besoin...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> T'as copié le resolv.conf?

 

/etc/resolv.conf :

```
# Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth1

nameserver 192.168.1.1
```

----------

## Enlight

je voulais dire copier depuis le live-cd fonctionnel (ça je pense que c'est bon vu qu'il est renseigné par dhcp) vers /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

----------

## Naoli

J'avoue que je ne comprends pas tout   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

En gros, avant de rentrer dans le chroot, as-tu fais un 

```
cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf
```

comme indiqué dans la documentation ?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ouai, à mon avis il a bien fait la copie du resolv.conf, car d'après ce qu'il a posté, la résolution se fait bien.

Ben sinon, essaie de diminuer un peu ton mtu pour voir si ça change quelque chose.

----------

## Naoli

Ah oui j'ai bien fait ce copier là, y'a pas de souci  :Smile: 

En revanche, diminuer le mtu, je ne sais pas ce que ça signifie...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Smile: 

----------

## Naoli

Un coup de main ?  :Rolling Eyes:   :Smile: 

----------

## Naoli

Vraiment pas ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

tu peux nous dire si tu peux pinguer google s'il te plaît. Car vois-tu là c'est un peu vague. En gros tu as du net ou pas.

EDIT : bon si Boozo dit que tu as du net, met ceci dans ton make.conf et dit nous si cela fonctionne : 

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/"
```

----------

## boozo

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> >>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r2 to /
> 
> ...

 

@MickTux : oui je pense qu'il a bien le net   :Wink: 

@Naoli : regarde depuis ton navigateur si ton fichier (gentoo-sources-2.6.18.x) existe bien sur le serveur http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles ... après je pense que tu peux changer le mirroir dans ton make.conf (et en mettre d'autres pour éviter qu'il ne cherche 5 fois pour rien dans le seul que tu aies puis qu'il abandonne ^^) et reprendre ton install   :Razz: 

----------

## darkangel92

un ch'tit ifconfig stp!!!!

Ton routeur c'est un quoi? as tu verifier les log dessus? c'est p'etre lui qui bloque aussi.

Ton FAI ?

----------

## Magic Banana

En attendant de retrouver un emerge pleinement fonctionnel, pourrais-tu m'aider en testant ce script qui te permettra de mettre à jour ta Gentoo sans nécessité d'une connexion Internet (le fetch se fait sur un périphérique amovible depuis une autre machine). Merci.

----------

## nemo13

Bonjour Naoli,

Après avoir lu tout le fil ,Ce qui me gratouille : *Quote:*   

> HTTP request send, awaiting response... 
> 
> Read error (connectin timed out) in headers.

 

par contre je ne sais pas ce que cela implique.

1) ce qui est sùr pour moi : tu as le net 

2) la piste à peut-être creuser ---> darkangel92

 *Quote:*   

> Ton routeur c'est un quoi? as tu verifier les log dessus? c'est p'etre lui qui bloque aussi. ton FAI ?

 

3) ton make.conf est toujour le même que celui du premier post ?

je le trouve un peu "maigre"

A+:jlp

----------

## Naoli

Merci à tous pour vos réponses...

Alors, je peux pinguer google.

En copiant 

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/"
```

dans make.conf, ça ne change rien...

Mon ifconfig donne eth1 et lo; mais je ne sais pas faire un echo qui mettrait ça dans un .txt

 [EDIT] : FAI = Alice, rooter wifi d'alice.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## UB|K

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> Mon ifconfig donne eth1 et lo; mais je ne sais pas faire un echo qui mettrait ça dans un .txt

 

simplissime:

```
ifconfig > log.txt
```

----------

## boozo

qqch m'échappe...   :Confused: 

tu es bien dans le chroot ? tu as bien suivi toutes les étapes ?

----------

## Naoli

Coucou,

Concernant les étapes, je pense les avoir toutes faites dans l'ordre. De plus, lorsque je me suis heurté à ce pb la première fois, j'ai cru que ça venait de là donc j'ai refait toute l'install, et ça n'a rien changé.

Concernant le chroot, je pense que j'y suis, puisqu'en bootant sur le live cd je fais

```
mount /dev/da7 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/sd6 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount - t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

cp - L (...)

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

source /etc/profile
```

----------

## E11

Tu as bien monté /dev ? Je ne sais pas si ça a de l'influence sur le téléchargement de emerge mais en tout cas, sans ça, emerge ne fonctionne pas...

Sinon, en téléchargent "à la main" les archives et en les mettant toi même dans /usr/portage/distfiles/ il arrive à emerger ?

Mes 2,35216.10^(-32) cents  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nemo13

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> mount /dev/da7 /mnt/gentoo
> 
> ...

 

Coucou de même  :Wink: 

sur mon pense-bête de 2004 j'ai

 *Quote:*   

> mount /dev/la_partoche /mnt/gentoo ----------> nous sommes en phase
> 
> mount - t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc -----------> tu n'as pas oublier de créer proc ?
> 
> mount -o bind /dev/ mnt/gentoo/dev  --> ça tu n'as pas 
> ...

 

A+

----------

## Naoli

Salut !

Alors en effet, je n'ai pas (ou je n'ai pas vu) sur mon manuel d'install, le

mount -o bind /dev/ mnt/gentoo/dev

Quoi qu'il en soit, je la'i fait, ainsi que env-update, et ça n'a rien changé...  :Confused: 

Ah ! Mon ifconfig :

```

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:D8:C8:54:D4  

          inet addr:192.168.1.5  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:11 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1013 (1013.0 b)  TX bytes:1746 (1.7 Kb)

          Interrupt:21 Base address:0x8400 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

----------

## nost4r

dhcpcd eth1 ?

----------

## darkangel92

et dans tout routeur ? Verifie qu'il n'y ait pas un filtre qui bloque l'acces au net pourton adresse MAC par exemple.

Tu as pas de proxy par hasard ?

----------

## Naoli

@nost4r : Pourquoi donc ? Mon eth1 fonctionne très bien puisque je peux pinguer google avec...

@darkangel92 : Je fais comment pour ça ? Par ailleurs, ma connexion fonctionne très bien sous windows, mais ça n'a peut-être pas de rapport. Je n'utilise pas de proxy.

----------

## nemo13

Bonsoir Naoli,

C'es vaudoo et tête d'ail ta machine.

Un petit point pour les seus qui auraient envie d'aider mais qui n'ont pas encore tout lu.

 *Nanoli wrote:*   

>  Par ailleurs, ma connexion fonctionne très bien sous windows

 

a) la carte n'est pas en panne

b) le FAI n'a pas l'air de bloquer

.........point à vérifier : quel port utilise emerge et wget ?

c) il a ce message :

 *Nanoli wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org(...) 216.165.129.135|:80...connected.
> 
> HTTP request send, awaiting response...
> ...

 donc qui dirait : http ta mère!

manip à faire à la paluche

(si tu es en install le seul navigateur que tu dois avoir c'est links )

lance le dans une console

tape la touche [Esc]

dans le menu fichier

lance atteindre une url

donne l'adresse http://216.165.129.135/

donne nous le résultat

A+

 jai testé çà marche tu devrais avoir :

 4 répertoires

Edit: En parcourant le forum d'aujourd'hui, tu pourrais peut-être t'inspirer du portage-recovery

donc de faire tes premières récup à la manu : *Quote:*   

> Depending on the exact reason portage doesn't work for you anymore it may still be possible to use it to fetch the tarball for you, so as a first step please try to run emerge --fetchonly sys-apps/portage, only if that doesn't work you have to manually fetch the tarball with:

 Code Listing 1.1: fetching portage tarball with wget

```
wget -P /usr/portage/distfiles http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/portage-2.1-r2.tar.bz2
```

bon ce n'est qu'un exemple mais le principe est bon

----------

## boozo

/me ne comprend plus rien à cette histoire    :Confused: 

edit : question à 1  : tu parles de connexion qui marche sous win$.. tu ne quitterais pas en faisant un hibernate des fois nan  ?

----------

## Naoli

 *Quote:*   

> ........point à vérifier : quel port utilise emerge et wget ? 

 

Oui, mais comment...?

 *Quote:*   

> (si tu es en install le seul navigateur que tu dois avoir c'est links ) 

 

ben c'est ouf, mais maintenant il me sort un vieux "links : command not found"  :Neutral:  Pourtant, links, je l'avais...  :Rolling Eyes:  Depuis, il s'est pas passé grand chose à part mon 

 *Quote:*   

> mount /dev/la_partoche /mnt/gentoo 
> 
> mount - t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc 
> 
> mount -o bind /dev/ mnt/gentoo/dev 
> ...

 

Sinon :

 *Quote:*   

> wget -P /usr/portage/distfiles http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/portage-2.1-r2.tar.bz2

 

J'ai jamais pu faire de wget... :'(

----------

## blasserre

 *Naoli wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ........point à vérifier : quel port utilise emerge et wget ?  
> 
> Oui, mais comment...?
> 
> 

 

c'est le port 80 (http) dans 99.99 % des cas (mirroirs = http://blabla sans port spécifié)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   (si tu es en install le seul navigateur que tu dois avoir c'est links )  
> 
> ben c'est ouf, mais maintenant il me sort un vieux "links : command not found"  Pourtant, links, je l'avais...  Depuis, il s'est pas passé grand chose à part mon (...chroot...)
> ...

 

tu dois avoir links sur le livecd, donc avant le chroot, et il doit être fonctionnel, est-ce le cas ?

je t'avoue ne pas comprendre grand chose au problème...

un soft/une lib chargé/e de décortiquer les en-têtes qui serait mal compilé/e sur le système cible ?

----------

## nemo13

[quote="blasserre"] *Quote:*   

> ........point à vérifier : quel port utilise emerge et wget ? 

  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> c'est le port 80 (http) dans 99.99 % des cas (mirroirs = http://blabla sans port spécifié)
> 
> 

 

merci pour l'assistance *blasserre wrote:*   

> je t'avoue ne pas comprendre grand chose au problème...
> 
> 

 

moi non plus mais c'est le message *Quote:*   

> HTTP request send, awaiting response...
> 
> Read error (connectin timed out) in headers. 

  qui m'oriente sur des pb http

( attention je fais peut-etre fausse route )

----------

## boozo

moi je me demande de plus en plus si la connexion fonctionne correctement inandoutside chroot je pense qu'il va falloir reprendre point par point parce que là ça devient farfelu cette histoire   :Confused: 

----------

## Naoli

N'est-il pas ?  :Smile: 

Si ça peut vous orienter... J'ai tenté l'installation sur un portable qu'on m'a prété, que j'ai mis sur la même connec internet. Guess what ? J'ai le même message avec les headers à la con...   :Mad: 

help !

----------

## nemo13

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> help !

   :Mr. Green: 

On jette tout et on reconnence de Zéro comme Bozoo le propose ?

Etape 1) on reste sur le live CD :

As-tu links et wget ?

 ( je suis coincé au boulot/bureau à faire de la doc ... donc  )

 :Wink: 

----------

## blasserre

j'ai deux pistes,

la première a été donnée pas Kuku en première page du thread : le mtu ; essaye un 

```
ifconfig eth1 mtu 1000
```

il est à 1500 par défaut et pourrait effectivement poser problème

la seconde vient de ce post et conseille de changer les tailles de fenêtres tcp

```
 echo 4096 87380 174760 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_rmem
```

cette solution me semble un peu crado (enfin je ne comprends pas en quoi réduire la fenêtre aide...) mais elle à l'air de marcher

sinon pas d'autres idées  :Sad: 

----------

## Naoli

Yahoooooooooooooooooooo !  :Smile: 

Ca fonctionne, merci blasserre, merci à tous ! Je vais continuer tranquillement l'installation !  :Very Happy: 

Merci, merci  !!!  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

Beuh...   :Shocked:   déjà le problème du MTU cité par Kuku je trouvais çà gros sous gentoo... mais soit, je me ferait à cette idée et j'y penserai à l'avenir.

En revanche, et j'ai parfaitement souvenir de cette histoire de fenetrage TCP que j'avais mis sur le compte d'un bidouille manuelle intempestive qui aurait mal tournée, deux fois ce même problème atypique pour deux install différentes et par des individus différents... là c'est plus une erreur entre la chaise et le clavier   :Confused: 

Est-ce que qqu'un aurait une idée sur la question ou des retours d'infos à ce sujet  ?

je suis perplexe quant à sa cause   :Shocked: 

BTW : Kuku, blasserre... chapeau !  :Smile: 

----------

## Naoli

Alors je ne sais pas si çpeut aider, mais lorsque je reboote sur le livecd, il faut à nouveau que je refasse ces manips pour pouvoir télécharger.

Et si je ne fais que 

```
ifconfig eth1 mtu 1000
```

Ca ne fonctionne pas. Il faut bien ajouter 

```
 echo 4096 87380 174760 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_rmem
```

J'avoue que je ne comprends pas du tout ce que ça modifie et pourquoi ça fonctionne, mais ça fonctionne !  :Smile: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Rooo ce kuku va rester j'en ai bien peur   :Wink: 

Kuku, le roi du mtu   :Laughing: 

----------

## nemo13

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> J'avoue que je ne comprends pas du tout ce que ça modifie et pourquoi ça fonctionne, mais ça fonctionne ! 

 

Bonjour Naoli,

très heureux pour toi  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

désolé d'être parti sur des pistes fumeuses

[troll] ON se rapproche d'un fonctionnement win...  :Crying or Very sad: [/troll]

Bonne Journée  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Naoli

Re bonjour à tous,

y aurait-il un moyen pour que ces deux lignes :

```
ifconfig eth1 mtu 1000

 echo 4096 87380 174760 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_rmem
```

Soient automatiquement entrées au démarrage ? Parce que je dois les tapper à chaque fois si je veux accéder à tous les sites du net (certains comme google fonctionnent, les autres, non...)

----------

## SanKuKai

Salut.

Je sais pas si c'est la meilleure solution mais :

[*] Rajouter dans /etc/conf.d/net :

```

postup() {

       ifconfig eth1 mtu 1000

}

```

[*] Rajouter dans /etc/conf.d/local.start :

```

echo 4096 87380 174760 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_rmem

```

Devrait faire l'affaire.

EDIT : Effectivement l'idée de Scullder pour la fenêtre TCP est beaucoup plus propre que celle que j'ai proposée.

Donc plutôt que d'éditer le fichier /etc/conf.d/local.start, rajoute ceci à ton /etc/sysctl.conf :

```

net.ipv4.tcp_rmem = 4096 87380 174760

```

Last edited by SanKuKai on Fri Dec 15, 2006 9:17 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Scullder

Wep, avec /etc/sysctl.conf

----------

